# 2018 to 2019 Morgan and Walton County Deer Hunting Reports



## HughesMan (Sep 25, 2018)

2018 to 2019 Morgan and Walton County Deer Hunting Reports


----------



## HughesMan (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 25, 2018)

Dang!
It’s rifle season already? What I miss?


----------



## HughesMan (Sep 25, 2018)

No , that is an old picture of a nice deer that my neighbor shot a few years ago.  Just trying to get the thread started.  Looking forward to a new deer season !!


----------



## HughesMan (Oct 31, 2018)

Finally !!!  I was able to sneak off this morning and go to the woods hunting. It was a beautiful morning and the deer were moving on the property. I saw 8 deer , 6 does and 2 bucks.   The does were by themselves and the 2 bucks were each alone. Did not see or hear any chasing yet. Found several small scrapes and rubs. Plan to go back this weekend and see what is happening.  Any other hunters in Walton/Morgan county seeing anything ??


----------



## HughesMan (Nov 7, 2018)

Hunted Saturday and saw 5 deer , 4 does and 1 buck. 2 of the does came down a trail by my stand early and about 2 minutes later a small spike came down the same trail following the does.  He was not chasing or pushing them , just following. About 30 minutes later I stood up on my stand to take a break , if you know what i mean , and 2 does busted me and blew and took off.

Hunted Monday and it was a little slow only saw one small buck.

Any other hunters in Walton/Morgan county seeing anything ??


----------



## tmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

Depends on where you are....its feast or famine in Moco….Some are seeing some crazy rutting activity and others aren't seeing many deer at all....now is the time to be in the woods all you can.


----------



## HughesMan (Nov 8, 2018)

Agree with you on that. Wednesday activity was good and i saw 7 deer , 4 does and 3 bucks.  One of the bucks was a monster but i couldn't get a good shot at him.  Of course , the 2 other bucks were little and came right by my stand.... LOL.

Went tonight , Thursday , and my friend saw 3 smaller bucks chasing 2 does. This weekend and next week should be really good. Looks like it will get cold next week!


----------

